# How to describe this haircut to the hairdresser?



## thekifchicksami (Jul 2, 2010)

thats look like a awesome cut! give her that picture if she is a real good cutter she will know how to do it!


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree, just take the picture with you and they should be able to do it!! It's and awesome cut, I love it.


----------



## wannabepoet (Jul 2, 2010)

when i was a hair stylist any kind of picture helped. seeing it on a cartoon is just as helpful as seeing it on a real person.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd definitely bring the picture in.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 2, 2010)

That looks like a nice style. I agree, bring in the picture. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## softthings (Jul 18, 2010)

i am a hairstylist and i don't really like it when people bring in cartoons and drawings of haircuts. half of the people still are communicating or having realistic expectations of what their hair will do. i think it would be better if you can scan some magazines at a bookstore and find a picture of what you like. it would be a more realistic interpretation of what you want and your stylist will definitely be able to tell you if will work or not. either way, a picture is better than nothing. i personally keep my own portfolio for people who come empty-handed. you can't go wrong with a visual confirmation of what you expect for the outcome of your hair. good luck!


----------

